# Charging by the fixture? What value do you apply to a...



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Hose bibb

Icemaker

Water heater

Floor drain

Washer box

Sewage ejector

I don't like the per fixture concept but wonder how you all do it.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

Been a while, but when I was plumbing houses, I used the same per fixture price for a water heater as for a bathtub or a toilet. 

"Fixture" meant any fixture that had a water line and a drain. There was a separate charge for hydrants and floor drains and icemakers and the like. Obviously, running a water line to an icemaker box isn't the same as putting in a vent and drain.

And fixtures had a base price. For example, the price for a bathtub meant 'steel tub.' Basins were steel, oval, self-rim. If a customer wanted a china or C.I. basin, there was a set amount to add to the price. If they wanted a fiberglas tub enclosure instead of a steel tub, you add the correct amount. If they wanted color, you added the amount. Disposer? Add.

My base price included a single handled Moen tub valve and kitchen, basins were two-handle.

As for the actual price per fixture, I can't help you there. I haven't plumbed houses in about nine or ten years since I've gone completely service.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

*I use a bare min price for a 3 bath to start with, then add for more extravagances like spa tubs, custom showers, pedastils...etc.*
*Also if it's on a second floor or on the other side of the house from the stack the price will go up as well.*


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Residential-1700 per unit (No fixtures included)

Commercial-Between 3000 & 3500 (includes Fixtures), this is a budget cost only.

Obviously costs differ based on design specs.

We do a lot of design build commercial TI and commercial kitchens and a fair pre-bid budget cost for this area is between 3000-3500


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I should also add that basic prices were for a bath up and a bath down, or two baths back to back and a bath down. If a bath (or baths) were separated across the house, I added per foot for waterline and drains for the distance between baths. No sense taking it in the shorts for poor design or luxury.


----------



## grucker (Mar 11, 2012)

What is an actual price per fixture. I recently charged 750.00 per fixture i.e. toilet,water heater, kit sink,lavs, bathtubs,etc. And the contractor is saying that its too high. He won't pay no more than 660.00 a fixture.


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

I get $550 a fixture (pex). + fixtures & faucets. Includes 2 hose bibbs, & water & drain stubbed out 3'.


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

Iv tried it a few times tubs,showers and hotwatwr tanks 750 other fixtures 500 and hosebibs 250 it was pretty close. That's stickframe and they supply tubs faucets ect.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

$1500.00 to $1800.00 per fixture depending on the building.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I have a question. When you say for example 500.00 per fixture. That's everything which includes rouph-in, top-out and set fixtures right? Does that include fixtures or is only piping and the gc or owner provides fixtures? Does that include running the sewer line and connecting to sewer main, water service etc. How do you charge differently for upstairs plumbing?


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

I did not charge per fixture per say; I charged per trap, rough in water 1 trap finish water =1 trap ,inside gas 1 trap ,outside gas 1 trap. Each trap equals 4 hours. This equals the labor and time.

The ABS drains and vents were figured out by bathroom group of 3 fixtures each.
3 and 1/2 bath home with,kitchen, laundry and tray =12.67 times my dollar value on the plastic and fixture price. In the 80s it was 500 bucks.


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

*fixture*

What I've always been taught residential is R.I is $500 (+) a fixture and after all that .. if you want finish done its T.M. No fixture supplied. (Only T&S valve)

So 3 pc bathroom r.i in basement = 1500 + HST 

again sometimes u have to feel out the customer first..


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

Things are pretty cheap around here. :furious:
I tend to stay out of residential new construction lately because their is not a whole lot of money in it. :no:

The last job I bid was at 500 a fixture included builders grade faucets and sinks, steel tub, shower pan for tile shower and 40 g std water heater. I also price the sump pump and gas line as a fixture. 

That was the cheapest I would go and some guys were complaining about the price still. Like I said not enough money in it around here.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

A few years back, you could charge $ 1200.00 per fixture. That included 'contractor grade' fixtures, ie: Moen faucets, 5' steel tub, Moen tub valve, and the like.

So a bathroom addition would be priced at $ 3600.00 which included all the rough-in and then setting fixtures. Permits, water lines, sewer lines, etc. were all additional. (A typical bathroom has a tub, toilet and lav. That =three fixtures @ $ 1200.00 each)



The last re-model I did, I charged about $ 880.00 per fixture with the customer supplying his own fixtures.


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

I reevaluate my price doing this. I use 600/fixture that has a water and sewer connection. Hwt and fd in mech count as one fixture (40gal electric)
Does not include tubs, faucets, fixtures etc.
$1000 each for that
I do every single house on spreadsheet by the fitting. Takes about 15 mins.
Whichever is higher is stuck with


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Mr Plumber said:


> Things are pretty cheap around here. :furious:
> I tend to stay out of residential new construction lately because their is not a whole lot of money in it. :no:
> 
> The last job I bid was at 500 a fixture included builders grade faucets and sinks, steel tub, shower pan for tile shower and 40 g std water heater. I also price the sump pump and gas line as a fixture.
> ...


We got unlicensed coming out of the floor drain and not enough inspectors to catch them, so it's dirt cheap here.

I'll pick up work correcting the mistakes.

Every time I lower the price, I get robbed some other way. Even in a small county, there are lots of crooks. I'm learning to run like hell when they question the price, but it hurts to lose work that way.


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

22rifle said:


> Hose bibb
> 
> Icemaker
> 
> ...


I never liked the "Per fixture charge". It may work for some, but not here. So many other and better ways to price out.


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

swedishcharm21 said:


> I never liked the "Per fixture charge". It may work for some, but not here. So many other and better ways to price out.


For example? Just wondering I price by the fixt and have been thinking that there has to be a better way, but its the way I was taught. But feel I i am probably leaving $$ on the table.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

Mr Plumber said:


> The last job I bid was at 500 a fixture included builders grade faucets and sinks, steel tub, shower pan for tile shower and 40 g std water heater. I also price the sump pump and gas line as a fixture.


I just don't understand how this can be done. We will have $500.00 or more in material on a replacement water heater that is brought upto code.


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

Plumbdog said:


> For example? Just wondering I price by the fixt and have been thinking that there has to be a better way, but its the way I was taught. But feel I i am probably leaving $$ on the table.


A flat rate based off hourly works great for us. NEVER sacrifice what you would normally make hourly! Again, just base your flat quote off of the hourly!! Least that is my rule. The hourly I have in place is based off of all my overhead, paying my staff and as you know, there has to be meat left on the bone for me. I never sacrifice my rates for consistency either. We add the numbers up and whatever they are, they are.

Ie; if i figure a rough-in taking a week for my journeyman and one apprentice to finish, then i already know the labor is $6,000 ( $150/Hr rate for those 2). Then I figure the material & permits. I am also going to mark up the material 20%.

If you are doing work for a GC or builder, then I am gonna bow out on that topic and let you dig up older threads on that topic too.

Keep in mind though, what works for me, may not work for YOU! But in my opinion,there are better ways to bid than "per fixture" - Again, that is just my opinion.

Find out what works for you, but if you feel you are losing money or could be making more, then you should try different pricing methods.

Good Luck.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

It all depends!!! but for the most part we charge around 1700 per fixture (Customer furnishes the fixtures)


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

130 PLUMBER said:


> It all depends!!! but for the most part we charge around 1700 per fixture (Customer furnishes the fixtures)


Wow! That's good. We charge 545.00 and people scoff at that.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

justin said:


> Wow! That's good. We charge 545.00 and people scoff at that.


 
He is in Chicago, where they have cast iron, lead, and unions.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> He is in Chicago, where they have cast iron, lead, and unions.


Yeah, thought so. Good material, but you would go broke trying to sell it around here. I wish we could go back to cast, copper, around here. Still waiting on the apocalypse of pex/uponor . The day is coming. Re-pipes are all in future. When they outlaw it all from destined class actions, like the kitec, them we will have no choice but to go back to our roots.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

easttexasplumb said:


> He is in Chicago, where they have cast iron, lead, and unions.


 
I could name about 10 non union shops that charge way more then that in my area!!!


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

130 PLUMBER said:


> I could name about 10 non union shops that charge way more then that in my area!!!


 


Let's refresh!!!! there are 3 of use at my shop that are LICENSED JOURNEYMAN PLUMBERS. And NO, Illinois doesn't Have master. 75% non union shops around here don't even have guys with any time on the clock So what would be more expensive me at 1700 or a non license BUFFOON at 500 to 700 per fixture?? AT the end of the day we charge accordingly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Per Richard Hillard, By far the best quote of ALL

Today overshadows tomorrow, you should be building for tomorrow today. No one knows for sure what tomorrow will bring. I want to have 3 trucks on the road in the future why not prepare to buy those 3 trucks today and start collecting for your future verse borrowing or leveraging tomorrow with loans and a have to notion.
Nothing is a cheap as it is today tomorrow will bring higher costs and more risks. Start your success for tomorrow today


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

That was not an insult, just saying that might be reason for such a big price difference.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

easttexasplumb said:


> That was not an insult, just saying that might be reason for such a big price difference.


 
No harm done:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

